# Google- Health: Focus on fibre - Cyprus Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Health: Focus on fibre**Cyprus Mail**...* volume and reducing transit time through the colon (insoluble), thus protecting against constipation, *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) and diverticulitis. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

